# troll down sea or into it?



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

When pulling offshore, which is the prefered method of trolling? Do you go with the seas or against them. I have only been out so far when it is less than 2' and typically pulled down sea. Thanks in advance!
Rob


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Upsea, downsea, sidesea, trough....depends on the conditions or if I am working a line back and forth, covering open water, etc... Keep an eye on your spread. Going into the current, you might not be running but 6knts and the lures are jumping out of the water and skipping. Down current you might be running 7knts and the lures are just running along lazy and not smoking or popping. Pick it up a bit, like a knot and a half or so and watch and make sure your lures are running right....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> make sure your lures are running right....



+1.....all that matters


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*trolling*

to answer your question yes troll anyway but remember on side of a rip will be the cleaner side. and fish dont swim in a straight line so bait that only goes in one direction at a constant speed just kinda has to look funny to them


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Everything I read and see says predatory fish look into a current or tide.

Makes sense in that it's easier for a predator to maintain position and stalk into a current rather than down current.

So, up current of a weedline is a better path than down current.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I should add that the surface current might be different from the current 10' deep just by a strong wind.

The underlining current might be a better fishing hole.

Jim


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

cool thanks.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Like what Wade says, ,main thing is that your lures are running right, larger seas will make lures act goofy, just alter your speed and course to keep your lures running right, not jumping out of waves or being lazy (not smoking). I tend to use larger cupped face lures in larger seas as they tend to hold the water better than most.


----------

